# I hate those little glass bottles that come with Menopur!



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just wanted to have a rant.  Does anyone else have trouble with them??  I've lost count of the number of time's the top has shattered when I've tried to snap it off - have cut my thumb a few times.  This time around I even got DH to try doing them for me and he had the same thing - one night he smashed 3 in a row!!

Why can't they use another type of container.......

OK, rant over, phew, not like me to rant think it's all the drugs  

Still only trigger shot left at midnight tonight!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

some clinic give little plastic sleeves

i have crushed a few and found the secret it to be gentle, the harder you grab the more likely they are the shattered


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's a tip for you:

When you come to snap the top off the vial, wrap the wrapper from the needle around the top and then snap IYSWIM.   

But, then again, you won't need to do anymore injections so this is useless to you!!   

Mandy xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Ours had a little black spot on them where you apply the pressure to snap the top   once I worked that out I got no more smashed bottles.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheers everyone.  Good advice - hopefully my last 1 tonight with the HCG trigger shot.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You can get ampoule breakers, I had one with my Puregon delivery last cycle.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i only broke one   lol


----------

